# tagging a boned out animal



## abovethetimber (Jul 14, 2014)

Question for you guys on the best way to tag a boned out animal. Reading the proc it seems like fulling skinning and boning out an animal may be a no no. For those of you that have a long way to pack meat on your back and that bone out the animals what is the best method to properly tag your quarry.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

On elk just leave evidence of sex on a rear quarter for a cow. If in a spike area you need to bring out the head. Just tag it and you will be fine. Most say to just tag the largest portion of meat. Either way I don't thinnk you will get hasseled. Most CO's understand the boneless method.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

middlefork said:


> On elk just leave evidence of sex on a rear quarter for a cow. If in a spike area you need to bring out the head. Just tag it and you will be fine. Most say to just tag the largest portion of meat. Either way I don't thinnk you will get hasseled. Most CO's understand the boneless method.


I thought you needed to leave testicles attached for a bull??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> I thought you needed to leave testicles attached for a bull??


This would work in a open bull area, but for spike units you need the head.
I just leave the boobs on a hind quarter for cows.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Just make sure some evidence of sex is attached to some meat. I got a ticket once for having an antelope completely skinned and de-boned in my cooler. Just chunks of meat.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't just place the tag on the head but on the same piece of meat that has the sex organs on it. And as was mentioned you need to leave evidence of sex on all game animals no matter what you tag says if you are boning them out or cutting them up to pack out. The head needs to come out if you are in a spike only area.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you sure you have to bring the whole head in a spike unit? I was under the impression that proof of sex and antlers attached to the skull plate will do. 

Just curious, cause I too hunt in spike only areas.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, skull plate w/antlers works


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I've spoke to a CO about this specifically because we do he same with spike elk. He said the same. Tag with largest portion, need evidence of sex, and antlers with skull plates will work. A side note though. He did say that depending on the CO if you get an ornery one he could give you crap.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have wondered if you could possibly get away with taking a photo of your permit/tag on the animal before quartering it up. Now days everyone has a cell phone or camera to take a photo with. I hunt spike areas and don't really care about keeping the skull plate so this would make it much easier. 

They do something like this for coyote contests where they have the hunter hold up a paper with the date next to the coyote and take a photo for proof.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The way that the rules and regs are written I think that you would just be asking for a ticket and perhaps the confiscation of the meat


----------

